# Jokes and Trivia



## 100626 (Aug 20, 2006)

The Robin

As I awoke this morning, 
when all good things are born,
A Robin perched upon my cill
Heralding the morn.

The bird was fragile,young and gay,
And sweetly did it sing.
Thoughts of happiness and joy
Into my heart did spring.

It sang it's song so beautifully,
It filled my heart with need.
I gently closed the window,
And squashed the damned thing's heid. 


:roll: 

Anon.


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

That wasn't quite the punch line I've heard before.  :roll:


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

I must be losing my sense of humour as I couldn't see anything funny in that, poor robin 
ALL THINGS BRIGHT AND BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## 100626 (Aug 20, 2006)

That wasn't quite the punch line I've heard before.


> I know, but it's a family site 8O


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

bigbadbob said:


> I know, but it's a family site 8O


 :wink: 

MHS...Rob


----------

